# Neuling in Pneumatik. Frage zu doppelt wirkenden Zylinder



## hercules (12 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Thomas und habe den Weg hierher gefunden, da ich mich mit Pneumatik befassen muss und so ziemlich null Ahnung habe.

Der Anwendungszweck ist eher außergewöhnlich, da mit Hilfe der Pneumatik Steuerkräfte in einem Flug Simulator generiert werden sollen.

Vorweg, es kommen weder Servomotoren noch Hydraulik in Frage.
Die Fragen sind aber ohnehin eher genereller Natur.

Stellt euch eine 1m lange Steuersäule eines Flugzeug vor.
Diese zieht man nach hinten zum steigen und drückt diese nach vorne zum sinken. Die dabei auftretenden Kräfte sollen von Zylindern simuliert werden.

Ich möchte eigentlich nur einen Zylinder verwenden, für beide Richtungen, da es später auch noch um Positionierung geht.

Nun habe ich einen doppeltwirkenden Zylinder an ein 5/3 Wegeventil angeschlossen welches in der Mittenstellung sperrt.
Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Kraft des Zylinders sehr vermindert ist in dieser Betriebsart.

Kann es sein, dass hier der effektiv wirkende Druck nur noch aus der Differenz der beiden Zylinderkammern besteht, also fast aufgehoben ist bei einer Kolben Position in der Mitte?

Mir ist der Unterschied bei den Wegeventilen bezüglich der Sperrung oder End-/Belüftung in Mittenstellung nicht klar und was für einen Unterschied das ausmacht.

Kann mir einer von euch ein wenig unter die Arme greifen?

Wäre super nett.
Beste Grüße
Thomas 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mavorkit (13 Januar 2018)

Hi Thomas,

Um einen Zylinder zu bewegen, musst du eine Seite unter Druck setzen und die andere entlüften. Sonst würdest du die vorhandene Luft im Zylinder Komprimieren und der Zylinder würde nur einen Bruchteil seines Weges fahren. 

Wenn dein Ventil in der Mittelstellung entlüftet, sind beide Seiten deines Zylinders nach außen offen, also ist der Zylinder kraftlos und gibt der Schwerkraft nach. Um die Position zu halten, dürfen die Ventile in der Mittelstellung nicht entlüften, sondern nur wenn dein Zylinder in die jeweilige andere Richtung fahren soll. Falls die Bewegung hiermit zu ruckartig wird musst du denn Durchfluss an der entlüfteten Seite reduzieren.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassandra (13 Januar 2018)

schau mal hier: https://www.festo.com/wiki/de/Servopneumatik
Das hat mit normaler 0815-Pneumatik nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## hercules (13 Januar 2018)

Hi Mavorkit, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 



Mavorkit schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Um einen Zylinder zu bewegen, musst du eine Seite unter Druck setzen und die andere entlüften.



Ja, soweit ist es klar. 



> Um die Position zu halten, dürfen die Ventile in der Mittelstellung nicht entlüften, sondern nur wenn dein Zylinder in die jeweilige andere Richtung fahren soll.



Gut, dass habe ich mir auch so gedacht. Also ist das Ventil schon mal richtig, da ein G Ventil ist, was bei Festo wohl "geschlossen" heißt. 

Das eigentliche Problem ist nun, dass der Zylinder in dieser Mittelstellung zwar wie gewünscht stehen bleibt, aber fast keine Kraft mehr hat. Ich kann ihn also leicht hin und her bewegen. Das liegt doch sicherlich daran, dass sich die Kräfte von beiden Jammern aufheben. 

Auf Deutsch gesagt, er hat in positionierter Stellung fast keine Haltekraft mehr. 

Wenn das tatsächlich so normal ist, wäre das schlecht, denn dann muß ich doch 2 Zylinder für Druck und Zug nehmen. 



> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.



Sehr, vielen Dank nochmal 

Gruß
Thomas 



Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hercules (13 Januar 2018)

Cassandra schrieb:


> schau mal hier: https://www.festo.com/wiki/de/Servopneumatik
> Das hat mit normaler 0815-Pneumatik nicht mehr viel zu tun.


Hi Cassandra

dank dir für den Hinweis. Ich habe auch schon nach dieser Technik geschaut und finde es sehr interessant.

Leider ist das ganze schlicht nicht finanzierbar für mich.

Die Technik kennt man meist von Elektro Servomotoren.
Closed Loop oder geschlossener Regelkreis.

Beste Grüße
Thomas 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blimaa (13 Januar 2018)

Also wenn das Ventil beide Seiten vom Zylinder verschliesst, dann kannst du genau so viel drücken, wie du auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Luft komprimieren kanns!
Mit wie viel Bar arbeitest du? Ist dein System dicht? Fährst du zuerst in die Endlage vom Zylinder und stellst dann das Ventil in die Mitte oder willst du mitten im Weg anhalten??

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LargoD (14 Januar 2018)

hercules schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch gesagt, er hat in positionierter Stellung fast keine Haltekraft mehr.
> 
> Wenn das tatsächlich so normal ist, wäre das schlecht, denn dann muß ich doch 2 Zylinder für Druck und Zug nehmen.


Die Verwendung von zwei Zylindern wird daran nichts ändern, außer wenn sich immer mindestens einer der beiden Zylinder in Endlage befindet.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## weißnix_ (14 Januar 2018)

In "positionierter" Stellung also vermutlich meinst Du eine Mittelstellung hebt sich die Kraftwirkung der Druckluft in den beiden Zylinderkammern gegenseitig auf. Den selben Effekt hättest Du mit zwei Zylindern. Um In einer Mittelstellung in Ruhe zu sein muss die Summe der Kräfte Null sein.

Was Du suchst ist demzufolge eine Regelung, die den Zylinder in positionierter Stellung versucht zu halten.


----------



## Cassandra (14 Januar 2018)

hercules schrieb:


> Leider ist das ganze schlicht nicht finanzierbar für mich.



Hallo Thomas,

dass bei der Servopneumatik das Preisleistungsverhältnis ungünstig ist, ist auch Festo aufgefallen. Das war der Grund, warum sie motorische Servotechnik ins Sortiment aufgenommen haben.
Solltest du eine Lösung finden, wie das auch für ein Apfel und Ei ohne die aufwändige Technik funktioniert, kannst du reich werden damit! 

LG Cassandra


----------



## hercules (14 Januar 2018)

blimaa schrieb:


> Also wenn das Ventil beide Seiten vom Zylinder verschliesst, dann kannst du genau so viel drücken, wie du auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Luft komprimieren kanns!



Um das Volumen durch drücken zu halbieren, braucht es die doppelte Kraft. 
Damit hatte ich schon gedanklich gespielt. Somit kann man ja sogar eine autarke Luftfeder machen, die 
eine gewünschte ansteigende Kraft hat. Leider ist der Kraft Verlauf nicht linear. 



> Mit wie viel Bar arbeitest du? Ist dein System dicht? Fährst du zuerst in die Endlage vom Zylinder und stellst dann das Ventil in die Mitte oder willst du mitten im Weg anhalten??



Der Druck ist variabel über ein Proportionalventil gesteuert zwischen 1 und 6 Bar. 

Das System ist dicht. 

Nun, bei Verwendung von einem Zylinder für Druck und Zug, wäre eine Start Position in der Mitte wünschenswert, aber nicht Pflicht. 

GRÜßE 
Thomas 



Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hercules (14 Januar 2018)

LargoD schrieb:


> Die Verwendung von zwei Zylindern wird daran nichts ändern, außer wenn sich immer mindestens einer der beiden Zylinder in Endlage befindet.
> Gruß
> Erich


Doch, würde es.
Die beiden Zylinder sind (wie eine Gasdruckfederl) voll unter Druck
und liegen ohne Vorspannung an der Steuersäule an.
So das erst durch drücken der Säule in eine Richtung Druck ausgeübt wird. Da kann man dann auch einfach wirkende Zylinder nehmen. 
Leider ist eine Positionierung so wohl nicht möglich. 




Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hercules (14 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> In "positionierter" Stellung also vermutlich meinst Du eine Mittelstellung hebt sich die Kraftwirkung der Druckluft in den beiden Zylinderkammern gegenseitig auf. Den selben Effekt hättest Du mit zwei Zylindern. Um In einer Mittelstellung in Ruhe zu sein muss die Summe der Kräfte Null sein.
> 
> Was Du suchst ist demzufolge eine Regelung, die den Zylinder in positionierter Stellung versucht zu halten.



Ja, genau das meinte ich mit der Aufhebung. Wie du es beschreibst, ist es sofort klar. 

Es müsste wirklich eine Halte-Kraft vorhanden sein, wie bei einem Servo.
Durch die Regelschleife wird jede Abweichung der Position erfasst und mit entsprechender Kraft korrigiert.

Jeder kleine RC Servo funktioniert so.


Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hercules (14 Januar 2018)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> dass bei der Servopneumatik das Preisleistungsverhältnis ungünstig ist, ist auch Festo aufgefallen. Das war der Grund, warum sie motorische Servotechnik ins Sortiment aufgenommen haben.
> Solltest du eine Lösung finden, wie das auch für ein Apfel und Ei ohne die aufwändige Technik funktioniert, kannst du reich werden damit!
> ...


Eigentlich unverständlich warum das so teuer ist.
Das einzige Anspruchsvolle ist da ja die Berechnung des notwendigen Druck, um die Position zu halten oder zu korrigieren.
Im Prinzip ein Wegemesssystem mit 2 Proportionalventilen und einem kleinen Controller.

Aber ich vermute das hier zwar die Position passen würde, aber würde es nicht auch hier eine Aufhebung der Kräfte kommen, da für die Positionierung ja trotzdem Druck auf beiden Seiten des Kolben anstehen muss?!

Wie funktioniert das denn bei Hydraulik? Da kommt es doch sehr auf das Halte-Moment an, um eine Position zu halten. 

Da müßten ja beide Zylinderkammern drucklos befüllt und zugemacht werden. 
Da Hydraulik Öl nicht kompremierbar ist, würde die Position gehalten werden. 

Aber das geht doch gar nicht, da das System immer unter Druck steht?! 

Grübeln 


Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blimaa (14 Januar 2018)

Na ja also die neuen Pneumatikdinger von Festo ist scho was mehr als ein bisschen Berechnungen....
Sind ja nicht nu einfach normale Ventile! Schaus dir mal auf der Festo Seite an oder lass es dir von Festo vorzeigen. Bei uns ist letztes Jahr mal der Verkäufer mit dem Techniker vorbeigekommen und hat das uns vorgeführt. Hat mich doch ein bisschen beeindruckt [emoji16], aber ganz klar es hat sein Preis und es braucht die Anwendung dazu. Deine Anwendung könnte genau passen. Wenn man denkt wie lange du jetzt brauchst zum entwickeln, ausprobieren, Ventil, Druckregler,... und am Schluss merkst du, dass es doch nicht geht. Für das hasst du dann doch auch scho bald so ein Festo Wunderding gekauft 


Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mavorkit (14 Januar 2018)

Hi Thomas,

Ich habe etwas mit Hydraulik zu tun in Spritzgussmaschinen. Hier fährt die Hydraulik immer auf Anschläge und die Bewegungen die mit variabler Geschwindigkeit erfolgen müssen oder deren Position von Belang ist sind mit Werbesystemen und Proportionalventilen ausgestattet.

Die einzigste Anwendung die deiner gleich kommt ist die Funktion von Scherenhubtischen. Hier wird zum hoch Fahren Druck auf den Zylinder Mithilfe einer Pumpe gegeben und zum herunterfahren das Öl in einem Tank gelassen. Hier hilft also die Schwerkraft nach. Ich denke hier spielt die Kompression der Medien eine große Rolle und ebenfalls ist ein Hydraulik System leichter dicht zu bekommen als ein Pneumatiksystem (Luft sieht man eher selten auslaufen). Unterschied ist bei Hydraulik noch der höhere Druck. Die Pumpen in den Spritzgussmaschinen packen für gewöhnlich so um die 230 bar mit Druckübersetzern ca. 330 bar.

Eventuell ist eine Lösung für dich ja auch das zu bewegende Objekt über eine Bremse oder mechanische Schwergängigkeit von der Rückbewegung abzuhalten? Beim letzteren müsste der Zylinder natürlich genug Kraft haben das Objekt trotzdem zu bewegen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hercules (16 Januar 2018)

blimaa schrieb:


> Na ja also die neuen Pneumatikdinger von Festo ist scho was mehr als ein bisschen Berechnungen....



Natürlich.. [emoji28] Die bauen ja für gewöhnlich hoch zuverlässige und sehr akkurate Dinge. 



> Deine Anwendung könnte genau passen. Wenn man denkt wie lange du jetzt brauchst zum entwickeln, ausprobieren, Ventil, Druckregler,... und am Schluss merkst du, dass es doch nicht geht.



Ich habe mir das genauer angesehen, aber leider behält Festo, auch nach Registrierung, die Preise dem Gewerbe vor. 

Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass der Mehrpreis im Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen würde. 
Im Prinzip habe ich ja schon alles gelöst. Es geht jetzt eher um den Feinschlief. 

Über das Proportionalventil kann ich mit einer analogen Spannung vom Rechner den Druck dynamisch anpassen. 

Es ist halt praktischer einen Zylinder für Vor und Zurück zu nehmen, als zwei. 
Dafür muss der aber in der Mittelstellung funktionieren, was ja funktioniert, aber die Druck Aufhebung ist ein KO Kriterium. 

Um volle Kraft am Zylinder zu haben, darf dieser halt nur einseitig unter Druck gesetzt werden und somit bis zum Anschlag ausfahren. 

Somit werden es wohl zwei einfach wirkende Zylinder werden. 





Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hercules (16 Januar 2018)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Ich habe etwas mit Hydraulik zu tun in Spritzgussmaschinen. Hier fährt die Hydraulik immer auf Anschläge und die Bewegungen die mit variabler Geschwindigkeit erfolgen müssen oder deren Position von Belang ist sind mit Werbesystemen und Proportionalventilen ausgestattet.



Interessant. 
Ich frage mich echt, wie bei einem Bagger die Arme oder die Schaufel in beliebigen Positionen, mit voller Haltekraft, stehen bleiben können. 



> Die einzigste Anwendun die deiner gleich kommt ist die Funktion von Scherenhubtischen. Hier wird zum hoch Fahren Druck auf den Zylinder Mithilfe einer Pumpe gegeben und zum herunterfahren das Öl in einem Tank gelassen. Hier hilft also die Schwerkraft nach.



Das klingt ja fast wie ein Wagenheber 



> Ich denke hier spielt die Kompression der Medien eine große Rolle und ebenfalls ist ein Hydraulik System leichter dicht zu bekommen als ein Pneumatiksystem (Luft sieht man eher selten auslaufen).



Auch besser so, denn Hydraulik Flüssigkeit macht auch mehr Dreck als Luft [emoji6]

Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit. 



> Unterschied ist bei Hydraulik noch der höhere Druck. Die Pumpen in den Spritzgussmaschinen packen für gewöhnlich so um die 230 bar mit Druckübersetzern ca. 330 bar.



Das ist echt krass im Vergleich zu 8 Bar. Aber auch gefährlich, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Wenn so ein Schlauch mal abreißt oder platzt. 

Aber das wäre auch ein Problem, denn ich brauche um die 500N Kraft. 

Die bekomme ich mit einem kleinen Zylinder bei 6-8 Bar einfach hin. 
Da wäre ja 300 Bar zuviel vorhanden bei Hydraulik. 

Das nächste KO wäre die Tatsache, dass Luft sich, im zu Öl, noch gut komprimieren lässt. 
Das könnte evtl wichtig sein bei mir. 



> Eventuell ist eine Lösung für dich ja auch das zu bewegende Objekt über eine Bremse oder mechanische Schwergängigkeit von der Rückbewegung abzuhalten? Beim letzteren müsste der Zylinder natürlich genug Kraft haben das Objekt trotzdem zu bewegen.



Auch solche Gedanken [emoji848] hatte ich schon. Aber es muss eine Federwirkung da sein. 

Das Steuerhorn eines Flugzeuges kehrt immer automatisch in die Mittelstellung zurück 


Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2018)

hercules schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Ich frage mich echt, wie bei einem Bagger die Arme oder die Schaufel in beliebigen Positionen, mit voller Haltekraft, stehen bleiben können.



Außer dem höheren Systemdruck sind Flüssigkeiten als nicht komprimierbar anzusehen. Hast Du ein Ventil mit Mittelstellung gesperrt ist das Werkzeug wie festgetackert.
Positioniert wird beim Bagger manuell.

Was Du willst, kann durchaus mit einem Pneumatikzylinder umgesetzt werden. Jedoch benötigst Du ein entsprechendes Proportionalregelventil, ein Wegmeßsystem und eine Steuerung für die Positionsregelung. Ich gehe jedenfalls davon aus, das Du nicht nur die Mittelstellung federn willst, sondern auch das Steuerhorn im Sinne von "Force Feedback" zurückschlagen lassen willst.


----------



## hercules (17 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Außer dem höheren Systemdruck sind Flüssigkeiten als nicht komprimierbar anzusehen. Hast Du ein Ventil mit Mittelstellung gesperrt ist das Werkzeug wie festgetackert.
> Positioniert wird beim Bagger manuell.
> 
> Was Du willst, kann durchaus mit einem Pneumatikzylinder umgesetzt werden. Jedoch benötigst Du ein entsprechendes Proportionalregelventil, ein Wegmeßsystem und eine Steuerung für die Positionsregelung. Ich gehe jedenfalls davon aus, das Du nicht nur die Mittelstellung federn willst, sondern auch das Steuerhorn im Sinne von "Force Feedback" zurückschlagen lassen willst.


Weißnix weiss viel [emoji23]

So kenne ich es, dass Flüssigkeiten wegen ihrer Dichte nicht kompremierbar sind.

Wir haben ja oben festgestellt, dass sich die Kräfte in einem doppeltwirkenden Zylinder in Mittelstellung aufheben.
Warum gilt das denn nicht für Hydraulik? Da wirken doch auch von beiden Seiten des Kolben die selben Drücke, wenn das Ventil mittig positioniert ist.

Force Feedback gibt's hier nicht, da die Steuerkraft komplett simuliert wird in einem solchen Flugzeug.

Was allerdings richtig ist, ist dass sich die Steuerung im Autopilot Modus automatisch mit bewegt.

Ich denke das so ein System recht komplex ist, da der notwendige Druck ja auch von Temperatur und Feuchtigkeit abhängt.

Andererseits kann das System bei einer Abweichung des Soll und Ist Wert auch langsam in Richtung Soll Wert schieben, bis dieser erreicht ist. 

Aber es wird schlicht zu teuer sein. 







Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2018)

Die Kräfte heben sich in *jeder *Stellung auf, wenn sich die Kolbenstange nicht bewegt.
In einem Pneumatiksystem hast Du komprimierbare Luft - Deshalb kannst Du mit einer Kraft X den Kolben verschieben mit einem Ventil Mittelstellung gesperrt.
Dabei komprimierst Du auf der einen Seite etwas stärker und reduzierst auf der anderen Kolbenseite etwas die Komprimierung.
Dabei heben sich die Kräfte im Zylinder + die manuell aufgebrachte Kraft wieder auf.

Das finktioniert im Hydrauliksystem so nicht - weil *Flüssigkeiten *unter den üblichen Bedingungen *nicht komprimierbar sind.
*Zur Positionsregelung: Ja, das kann aufwändig werden. Im gegensatz zum Hydrauliksystem funktioniert das aber auf keinen Fall ohne Positionsrückmeldung.

Bleibt Dir also nur die Luftfeder - die kannst Du dann IMHO aber auch gleich durch eine normale Stahlfeder ersetzen.

PS: Vielen Dank für die Blumen


----------



## hercules (17 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Die Kräfte heben sich in *jeder *Stellung auf, wenn sich die Kolbenstange nicht bewegt.



Stimmt. 



> In einem Pneumatiksystem hast Du komprimierbare Luft - Deshalb kannst Du mit einer Kraft X den Kolben verschieben mit einem Ventil Mittelstellung gesperrt.
> Dabei komprimierst Du auf der einen Seite etwas stärker und reduzierst auf der anderen Kolbenseite etwas die Komprimierung.
> Dabei heben sich die Kräfte im Zylinder + die manuell aufgebrachte Kraft wieder auf.


Das leuchtet ein. Das passt auch sehr zu dem Beobachtungen hier. 



> Das finktioniert im Hydrauliksystem so nicht - weil *Flüssigkeiten *unter den üblichen Bedingungen *nicht komprimierbar sind.
> *Zur Positionsregelung: Ja, das kann aufwändig werden. Im gegensatz zum Hydrauliksystem funktioniert das aber auf keinen Fall ohne Positionsrückmeldung.



Jetzt hat es klick gemacht. 
Es ist also tatsächlich nur die Kraft-Differenz, die man manuell hinzugefügt durch schieben. 



> Bleibt Dir also nur die Luftfeder - die kannst Du dann IMHO aber auch gleich durch eine normale Stahlfeder ersetzen.



Die würde nicht ausreichen, da sie ja nur eine fixe Federkraft und die oft linear. 

Ich benötige aber variable Kräfte, da diese sich durch zB Fluggescheinfigkeit stark ändert. 

Aber das ist ja kein Problem, da ich ja ein Proportionalventil im Einsatz habe, welches den Druck stufenlos einstellbar ist durch eine Steuerspannung. 

Was passiert eigentlich bei Hydraulik, wenn ich einen Zylinder überlaste, also mit einer höheren Kraft belaste wie er halten kann? 

Bei der Pneumatik wird der entstehende Überdruck am Regler abgelassen. 

Bei Hydraulik geht das ja nicht so. 
Demnach müsste ja die Flüssigkeit zurück in den Tank...!? 



PS: Vielen Dank für die Blumen [/QUOTE]



Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2018)

Besteht die Gefahr einer Überlastung sollte ein Überströmventil verbaut sein.
Ansonsten bricht was. Entweder Zylinder oder Kolbenstange oder Schlauch.


----------



## hercules (17 Januar 2018)

Das heißt, man kann einen Hydraulikzylinder nicht für Kraftsimulation verwenden.

Ich danke euch für das erste.

Super gute Infos. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter.


Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2018)

hercules schrieb:


> Das heißt, man kann einen Hydraulikzylinder nicht für Kraftsimulation verwenden.



Hab ich jetzt nen Filmriss? Warum nicht?


----------



## hercules (17 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt nen Filmriss? Warum nicht?


Hahahahaha.... [emoji28]

Nein sicher nicht.

Vielleicht ist dir nur nicht ganz klar geworden wie ich mir das gedacht habe.

Zur Zeit verwende ich 2 Pneumatik Zylinder, die über ein Proportionalventil angesteuert werden. Der notwendige Druck wird vom Simulator per Gleichspannung an das Proportionalventil gereicht.

Vor und hinter der Steuersäule ist je einer der Zylinder montiert. Voll ausgefahren und so dass jede Bewegung der Steuersäule gegen die Zylinderkraft arbeitet, also diesen ein drückt. Wie eine Kofferraum Gasfeder.

Mit zunehmender Bewegung steigt ja dann der Druck hinterm Zylinder. Dieser wird nun vom Proportionalventil abgelassen.

Und genau hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Dieses gegen den Zylinder arbeiten und das Eindrücken des Kolben geht ja bei Hydraulik nicht, wie du mir eben gut erklärt hast.

In echten Flugzeugen (Boeing) wird das natürlich mit Hydraulik gemacht.

Das Ding nennt man Feel und Center Unit.

Stell dir ein Stahl Profil in Herz Form vor, welches in der Mitte gelagert ist. Die Steuersäule ist direkt daran fest befestigt.

Wenn die Steuersäule mittig steht, ist die Kerbe des Herz auf genau 3 Uhr.

In diese Kerbe drückt nun ein Hydraulikzylinder mit variabler Kraft.
Dieser ist starr montiert. 

Wenn Du nun an der Säule ziehst oder drückst, muss zwangsläufig der Zylinder aus der Mitte raus und am Profil hoch gleiten.
Die notwendige Kraft um das Herz aus der Mitte zu drehen wird aber vom Zylinder gesteuert und der Anpressdruck nimmt ja mit jedem mm aus der Mitte zu.

So wird die Steuerung immer in Neutral gehalten und man benötigt entsprechend Kraft um sie zu betätigen.

Das Herz nennt man Cam.Und die Rolle am Kopf der Kolben Stange heisst Follower. 

Jetzt habe ich dich zu getextet... sorry. Aber jetzt weißt du, vereinfacht, wie eine Boeing "Servolenkung" funktioniert [emoji2][emoji6]

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## knarf (18 Januar 2018)

Hallo Hercules,
nur so als kleiner Einwurf, wenn Du auf beiden Seiten des Zylinders Luft mit gleichem Druck gibst, mußt Du beachten, daß die Zylinderinnenfläche mit der Kolbenstange kleiner ist, als die Fläche ohne Kolbenstange. Demzufolge ist die Kraft von dieser Seite kleiner als auf der anderen Seite.
p=F/A

Gruß Frank


----------



## weißnix_ (18 Januar 2018)

Warum im Flugzeug Hydraulik ist:

Mit einem Hydrauliksystem lässt sich eine Bewegung /Kraft  1:1 von einem Steuerorgan auf ein Stellglied übertragen. Funktioniert fast so wie die hyd. Servolenkung im PKW. Die Rückstellkräfte sind im Frinip das Feedback des Stellgleids.

Du willst aber kein reales Flugzeug nachbauen sondern das reale Verhalten möglichst genau simulieren. Die Gegenkraft der Steuerflächen des LFZ bewirken dabei die Rückstellkräfte des Steuerorgans. Um das zu simulieren ist eine pneumatische Auslenkung des Steuerorgans durchaus sinnvoll. Wir sind uns anscheinend nur über den erforderlichen Aufwand nicht ganz einig.

Mit dem Verfahren 2 Zylinder ganz ausgefahren für Mittelstellung kannst Du selbstredend einen plötzlichen Abwind mit den entsprechenden Steuerflächenreaktionen nicht vollständig simulieren sondern lediglich den Gegendruck in einer Richtung reduzieren.
Deshalb ja die Positionsregelung mit einem Zylinder in Mittelstellung. Das Sollwertsignal hast Du ja anscheinend schon anliegen.

Das ganze ist von meiner Seite her natürlich nur eine theoretische Betrachtung. Ich habe nicht die Muße einer praktischen Testumsetzung.

Was representiert denn Dein Sollwert? Die Lage des Steuerorgans oder die Sollkraft?


----------



## hercules (18 Januar 2018)

knarf schrieb:


> Hallo Hercules,
> nur so als kleiner Einwurf, wenn Du auf beiden Seiten des Zylinders Luft mit gleichem Druck gibst, mußt Du beachten, daß die Zylinderinnenfläche mit der Kolbenstange kleiner ist, als die Fläche ohne Kolbenstange. Demzufolge ist die Kraft von dieser Seite kleiner als auf der anderen Seite.
> p=F/A
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hallo Frank

das ist korrekt und war mir bewusst.
Wobei bei einer Positionierung beide Kräfte trotzdem gleich sind, nur der Druck muss auf der Kolbenstangen-Seite größer sein, die Fläche kleiner ist.

Denke ich zumindest [emoji4]

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hercules (18 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Warum im Flugzeug Hydraulik ist:
> 
> Mit einem Hydrauliksystem lässt sich eine Bewegung /Kraft  1:1 von einem Steuerorgan auf ein Stellglied übertragen. Funktioniert fast so wie die hyd. Servolenkung im PKW. Die Rückstellkräfte sind im Frinip das Feedback des Stellgleids.



Jetzt wirds speziell [emoji6][emoji4]

Ja und nein, denn man muss unterscheiden zwischen einem konventionellen LFZ und einem mit Feel und Center Unit. 

Bei letzterem sind die Rückstellkräfte nur vom der Unit abhängig und dem anliegenden Hydraulik-Druck. 

Es gibt kein Feedback von den Steuerflächen selbst bei diesen Flugzeugen. 
Die Inputs werden, wie du richtig geschrieben hast, über die Hydraulik an die Steuerflächen weitergegeben. 

Nur "nicht" wie bei einer Servolenkung, die nur unterstützt, sondern vollständig autark über eine sog PTU (Powertransferunit). 
Ist im Prinzip ein Aktor.

Da es keinen Weg zur von den Steuerflächen zu den Steuerhörnern
gibt, werden auch Windboen nicht spürbar



> Wir sind uns anscheinend nur über den erforderlichen Aufwand nicht ganz einig.



Der Aufwand ist vielleicht kleiner wie du dir im Moment vorstellst, denn müßte ich tatsächlich eine Steuerung eines konventionellen LFZ nachbauen, würde das übelst komplizierter, da dort tatsächlich direkter Kontakt zu den Ruderflächen besteht. 

Ich allerdings muss nur die ohnehin simulierten Kräfte realisieren, was durch die Kenntnis der genauen Kräfte grundsätzlich nicht schwer ist. 

Bei der Boeing 737 übernehmen die Autoschub und Autopilot tatsächlich die Eingaben wie von Geisterhand. 
Das bedeutet, dass sich alles so bewegt als würde man selbst steuern. 

Das heißt für die Steuerung, dass sich diese auch dreht und bewegt im AP Modus. 

Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn ich das mit den selben Zylindern hätte realisieren können, indem ich sie entsprechend ununterbrochen positioniere. 

Ansatzweise hatte ich das mit dem 5/3 Wegeventil schon hinbekommen. 
Natürlich ruckelig und nicht besonders smooth. 

Das ging aber nur, da die Zylinder in doppelt wirkenden Betrieb und mittig positioniert waren. 
Bei einem einfach wirkenden Zylinder geht das aber nicht, da die Rückstellkraft fehlt. 

Das ist so ziemlich die Situation. 

Wobei mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass einfach wirkende Zylinder ja eine Feder zur Rückstellung haben.... [emoji849][emoji50]

Die müsste man doch eigentlich mit einem Proportionalventil auch positionieren können... grübel. 

[/quote] 
Mit dem Verfahren 2 Zylinder ganz ausgefahren für Mittelstellung kannst Du selbstredend einen plötzlichen Abwind mit den entsprechenden Steuerflächenreaktionen nicht vollständig simulieren sondern lediglich den Gegendruck in einer Richtung reduzieren.

[/quote]  

Ja, aber das langt in Bezug auf Kraftsimulation auch schon. 



> Deshalb ja die Positionsregelung mit einem Zylinder in Mittelstellung. Das Sollwertsignal hast Du ja anscheinend schon anliegen.
> 
> Das ganze ist von meiner Seite her natürlich nur eine theoretische Betrachtung. Ich habe nicht die Muße einer praktischen Testumsetzung.
> 
> Was representiert denn Dein Sollwert? Die Lage des Steuerorgans oder die Sollkraft?



[/quote] 

Beides. Genau diese zwei Sollwerte werden nicht gleichzeitig benötigt. 
Im manuellen Steuer Mode ist es die Kraft die angepasst wird und im AP Modus wäre es die Position. 

Übrigens, in einem Airbus gibt's sowas überhaupt nicht. 
Die steuern ja per Sidestick der wie ein Joystick aussieht. 

Dieser hat weder Kräfte (von einem gewissen Federwiderstand abgesehen), noch Nachführung im AP Mode. Da gibt's nur noch elektronische Steuersignale die auch wieder Aktuatoren ansteuert. 

Ich bin schon begeistert, wie tief ich hier thematisch einsteigen kann, wenn man sich die im Grunde simple Anfangsfrage anschaut. [emoji1]

Übrigens würde ich die Feel Centering Unit auch nachbauen. 
Dazu have ich das CAM auch schon gefräst auf meiner CNC. 
Leider kann die max Alu fräsen und das ist schlicht nicht hart genug um den Druck des Zylinders auszuhalten. 






Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------

